# Logitech C920 Aspect Ratio Stuck to 4:3 (Want 16:9)



## Angelwork (Jun 7, 2020)

I cannot get the cam to appear in a 16:9 resolution/aspect ratio in OBS Studio 25.0.8. Here are my settings within properties:




With these settings, the cam still appears as 4:3 within the preview window. My base resolution is 1920x1080 and there are large black bars on either side of the webcam output.

The firmware is up to date. The cam has no problem doing 1920x1080 in Discord and Skype. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Angelwork (Jun 7, 2020)

I doubt that this is useful in this situation, but here's a log file.


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 7, 2020)

When you click "Configure Video" do you get a generic screen or a Logitech screen?


----------



## Angelwork (Jun 8, 2020)

qhobbes said:


> When you click "Configure Video" do you get a generic screen or a Logitech screen?



Logitech


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 8, 2020)

Try uninstalling the Logitech software.


----------



## Angelwork (Jun 8, 2020)

qhobbes said:


> Try uninstalling the Logitech software.



Weird. I uninstalled it, rebooted, and I still get this when I click "Configure Video":



I think I remember seeing this under "Configure Video" before I ever attempted installing new firmware or any extraneous Logitech software though. 

I do have their "GHub" software still installed, but I have "Disable this device in G HUB to allow other software to have full control" toggled. I only use it for my mouse and the issue arose well before I installed G HUB on this machine.


----------



## Angelwork (Jun 8, 2020)

I think I've solved the issue.

For some reason that source was just locked to 4:3. I made a new fresh source with the cam and that one does 1920x1080 no problem.

I appreciate the suggestion @qhobbes


----------



## EssKayKay (Jun 5, 2021)

Angelwork said:


> I think I've solved the issue.
> 
> For some reason that source was just locked to 4:3. I made a new fresh source with the cam and that one does 1920x1080 no problem.
> 
> I appreciate the suggestion @qhobbes


Anglework,
I'm having the exact same issue.  Could you explain how you fixed it?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## EssKayKay (Jun 5, 2021)

I think I got it.  I had to adjust the source from default to custom, then set resolution as desired.

Again, thanks. . .
SKK


----------



## bpintar (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm running OBS 27.1.3 on Windows 11 and this still works. Thanks.


----------



## SunflowerGUY (Feb 7, 2022)

I had the same problem locked in at 4:3
Logitech BD525 HD Webcam. 
I did not need to un-install any existing software.

Eventually, I found where this "custom" setting was located that has been previously mentioned.
Cheers to All.


----------



## dreagonfly (May 8, 2022)

SunflowerGUY said:


> I had the same problem locked in at 4:3
> Logitech BD525 HD Webcam.
> I did not need to un-install any existing software.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for this! big help :)


----------



## morremm (Jun 2, 2022)

I have the same problem but the resolution section won't let me change anything on it. Does anyone know how to help please?


----------



## morremm (Jun 2, 2022)

morremm said:


> I have the same problem but the resolution section won't let me change anything on it. Does anyone know how to help please?


Nevermind I done it


----------



## shaymusdub (Nov 29, 2022)

Guys, so the fix on here that worked for me was to set from Default to Custom in device properties, BUT I couldn't find it until I found out I *wasn't scrolling down.* I simply didn't realize that I needed to scroll down in the properties window. Just wanted to mention that in case others are in the same boat.


----------

